
M for Mastodon: A new logo and v1.5 - smacktoward
https://medium.com/@Gargron/m-for-mastodon-4269c0bf6c8b?
======
type0
Nice logo redesign, also
[https://instances.social/](https://instances.social/) is great to overcome
this choice paralysis. I might try it, but I don't like twitter much and this
seems like an open version of it, can anyone who uses it comment on the
differences/similarities?

~~~
cwmartin
The largest difference to me is Mastodon's 500 character limit. It leads to
conversations that feel much more nuanced compared to Twitter.

------
pnathan
This is pretty much my favorite new online place for the past 5 or so months.
A _lot_ of great conversations.

~~~
styfle
Who do you follow? The decentralized part is kind of confusing to me.

~~~
pnathan
natecull@mastodon.social is someone I engage with a lot.

I follow liberally, engage strangers liberally. It's not twitter, there isn't
a "GET OUT OF MY TIMELINE" thing going on where it's not welcome to talk to
people.

